# Billy no mates!!



## Coffee Mate (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello everyone
I've just moved to Dubai Marina from Abu Dhabi and would love to meet any ladies living nearby for a coffee and chin wag.I am originally from York England and enjoy keeping fit but also like a good night out! So if there is anyone out there who can show me the ropes to marina living then please get in touch
Look forward to hearing from you
Coffee mate


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

Coffee Mate said:


> Hello everyone
> I've just moved to Dubai Marina from Abu Dhabi and would love to meet any ladies living nearby for a coffee and chin wag.I am originally from York England and enjoy keeping fit but also like a good night out! So if there is anyone out there who can show me the ropes to marina living then please get in touch
> Look forward to hearing from you
> Coffee mate


Hi

I am due to be moving to that area in Duabi, move out from the UK in 2 weeks time, im from the South in the UK near Brighton, so would be great to meet up for coffee, nights out, keeping fit, anything really Im up for, just be good to get to know people and have a good social circle

I did live in Dubai 4 years ago but Im sure it has changed loads since i was last there....can't wait to see.

Let me know if you would like to meet up once I am out..


----------



## Coffee Mate (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Kandy 25
Yes that would be great to meet up and hopefully I wo'nt have to wear a hat when I meet you cos I've had a dodgy hairdo!You never know I might have met a few more of our neighbours by then
See you soon
Coffee mate


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Coffee Mate

I'm in the Marina as well (JBR side). Which part of the Marina are you in? Send me a PM and maybe we can grab a coffee one of these days.


----------



## Coffee Mate (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Maz
I'm a bit of a thicky when it comes to computers ,how do I send a PM is it an email? I live near Grovener hotel which I think is quite close to you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Coffee Mate said:


> Hi Maz
> I'm a bit of a thicky when it comes to computers ,how do I send a PM is it an email? I live near Grovener hotel which I think is quite close to you


Once you have made 5 postings (one more to go), then you can click on my name and choose the option to send a private message.  I'm actually right at the other end of JBR but that's still close though (walking distance if I put my mind to it). Funnily enough, I was in JBR but moved to the Marina 3 months ago.


----------



## NeoJFK (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Mates!
I'am in th eMarina as well what do you think if we set up a meeting for tomorrow evening ??


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello my neighbors, what about expanding the group a little bit to include a young guy??


----------



## Coffee Mate (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry can't make tonight ,going out with my DH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NeoJFK said:


> Hey Mates!
> I'am in th eMarina as well what do you think if we set up a meeting for tomorrow evening ??


Sorry but already have plans for tonight. I've got quite a cool and mixed group of friends. If they're doing anything next week (very likely), I'll let you know and you are welcome to come along. Funnily enough, I met most of them through this forum.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Sorry but already have plans for tonight. I've got quite a cool and mixed group of friends. If they're doing anything next week (very likely), I'll let you know and you are welcome to come along. Funnily enough, I met most of them through this forum.


Hi, can you let me know also; I would like to be out next weekend too


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justforus said:


> Hi, can you let me know also; I would like to be out next weekend too


Will do.


----------

